# Solved: samsung GT-I5800 problem



## shahoo659 (Sep 12, 2012)

i dont know any thing about this forum...u can say me total illeterate but i am having a problem with my samsung gt-i5800...when i switch on mobile it shows the name(model) and never goes ahead....i dont know it is hardwear or softwear problem...neither i know that where to post my problem....plz help me if anybody can...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's an Android phone, so you found the right forum.

Is it new? Used? Reconditioned? Had it for awhile and it just developed this problem?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you pull the battery?
Do a hard reset?


----------



## shahoo659 (Sep 12, 2012)

no it was ok and at first it started hanging with memory card...i left using mc....then it started to hang on switching on...and then it became a permanent problem...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

shahoo659 said:


> no it was ok and at first it started hanging with memory card...i left using mc....then it started to hang on switching on...and then it became a permanent problem...


It would help if you could post in complete sentences without abbreviations. I don't understand what you're saying other than you didn't try pulling the battery and didn't try a hard reset. You don't have a lot of troubleshooting options with cell phones. Those are the 2 to start with.


----------

